# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  کریستال ریپورت در سی شارپ 2010

## com_eng_abasszadeh

سلام دوستان.
چرا سی شارپ 2010 کریستال ریپورت نداره؟
اگر نداره برای گزارش گیری از چی باید استفاده کرد پس ..... :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## sia_2007

داره بابا
یک سری الگو هم بهش اظافه شده

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

> داره بابا
> یک سری الگو هم بهش اظافه شده


بخدا نداره......اخه کجا هست ...ما که هر چی گشتیم پیداش نکریدم.....کجا باید برم پیداش کنم
ممنون میشم زود بهم جواب بدید.آیا باید فایلی دیگه هم نصب کنیم ؟ من که وقتی نصب میکنم فقط Report داره واسه گزارش گیری.....

----------


## sia_2007

Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate Beta II
مطمئنی این رو داری و درست نصبش کردی ؟
این وسط قسم خدا خوردن چه معنی داره ؟
خود من هم تو بتا یکش چیزی ندیدم.

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

> Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate Beta II
> مطمئنی این رو داری و درست نصبش کردی ؟
> این وسط قسم خدا خوردن چه معنی داره ؟
> خود من هم تو بتا یکش چیزی ندیدم.


آقا دستت درد نکنه ممنونم....خودم بتا 1 دارم.اخه من سه تا پروژه دارم که نیاز واجب داره گزارش گیری و من فقط با کریستال کار کردم و وقتی تو این نبود اعصابم بهم ریخت.

----------


## amir.khanlari

اقا منم با کریستال تو visual studio 2010 مشکل دارم .پیغام زیر رو می ده .

----------


## amir.khanlari

کسی نیست به ما کمک کنه ؟ چون توی پروژم از کریستال استفاده کردم الان پروژه به خاطر این ارور ها کلا خوابیده . لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## kpshtdary

دوست عزیز موقع نصب ویژوال کریستالشو نصب نکردی.
به غیر اینم ویژوال 2010 میتونه فرم هارو هم چاپ کنه. و خیلی هم جالبه

----------


## amir.khanlari

من جایی چنین چیزی رو ندیدم . موقع نصب کجاست؟

----------


## keivan mousavi

من با 2010 تا حالا كار نكردم ولي ميتونيد نرم افزار كريستال رو به صورت جداگانه روي ويژوآل نصبش كنيد

----------


## amir.khanlari

کریستال رو جدا نصب کردم ولی بازم از کریستال خطا می گیره . البته من کریستال 11 رو نصب کردم .

----------


## keivan mousavi

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...b-2504d49a4625

----------


## amir.khanlari

اقا ما زبانمون خیلی خوب نیست از این مقاله چیز زیادی دستگیرمون نشد . یعنی بر اساس این مقاله اگر کریستال 2008 رو نصب کنم مشکل حل میشه؟

----------


## combo_ci

آقا احتمالا ویندوزت 64 بیت نیست؟
2008نصب کن ردیف میشه

----------


## keivan mousavi

> آقا احتمالا ویندوزت 64 بیت نیست؟
> 2008نصب کن ردیف میشه


چه ربطي داره به ويندوز 64 بيتي؟؟؟
مثلاً اگه ويندوز 64 بيتي نصب كنيم ولي CPU مون 32 بيتي باشه كريستال ريپورت نصب ميشه؟؟؟




> اقا ما زبانمون خیلی خوب نیست از این مقاله چیز زیادی دستگیرمون نشد . یعنی بر اساس این مقاله اگر کریستال 2008 رو نصب کنم مشکل حل میشه؟


اينجا هم طرف مشكل شمارو داره و بهش ميگن كه كريستال ريپورت رو بايد جداگانه نصب كنيد ولي درونش ننوشته چه ورژني رو

----------


## amir.khanlari

> اينجا هم طرف مشكل شمارو داره و بهش ميگن كه كريستال ريپورت رو بايد جداگانه نصب كنيد ولي درونش ننوشته چه ورژني رو


ولی من کریستال 11 رو جداگانه بعد از نصب visual studio 2010 نصب کردم ولی بازم در اجرای برنامه ای که درونش از گزارش گیری کریستال استفاده کردم مشکل دارم و از کریستال در موقع اجرا خطا می گیرد .

----------


## sh

دوست عزیز اگر در سایت سازنده کریستال ریپورت قسمت مربوط به ویژوال استدیو رو نگاه کنی مینی که نوشته نسخه مخصوص که با VS.NET 2010 کار کنه تا زمان ارائه نسخه نهایی عرضه خواهد شد.

در ضمن Report Viewer خود ویژوال استدیو دات نت در نسخه 2010 تغییرات زیادی کرده که واقعا عالی شده و به نظر بهتر از کریستال ریپورت میاد

----------


## combo_ci

> چه ربطي داره به ويندوز 64 بيتي؟؟؟
> مثلاً اگه ويندوز 64 بيتي نصب كنيم ولي CPU مون 32 بيتي باشه كريستال ريپورت نصب ميشه؟؟؟


قربونت رو  cpu 32 bit  اصلا سیستم عامل 64 بیت نصب نمیشه این که دیگه "اظهر من الشمس " میباشد !

----------


## amir.khanlari

> دوست عزیز اگر در سایت سازنده کریستال ریپورت قسمت مربوط به ویژوال استدیو رو نگاه کنی مینی که نوشته نسخه مخصوص که با VS.NET 2010 کار کنه تا زمان ارائه نسخه نهایی عرضه خواهد شد.
> 
> در ضمن Report Viewer خود ویژوال استدیو دات نت در نسخه 2010 تغییرات زیادی کرده که واقعا عالی شده و به نظر بهتر از کریستال ریپورت میاد


پس من که با کریستال گزارشمو درست کردم چکار کنم ؟ دوباره بشینم و با ریپورت خود ویژوال ، گزارشمو درست کنم ؟

----------


## ebram110

سلام دوستان چه طور میتونیم از یک فرم سی شارپی پرینت بگیریم

----------


## mohammed

> دوست عزیز اگر در سایت سازنده کریستال ریپورت قسمت مربوط به ویژوال استدیو رو نگاه کنی مینی که نوشته نسخه مخصوص که با VS.NET 2010 کار کنه تا زمان ارائه نسخه نهایی عرضه خواهد شد.
> 
> در ضمن Report Viewer خود ویژوال استدیو دات نت در نسخه 2010 تغییرات زیادی کرده که واقعا عالی شده و به نظر بهتر از کریستال ریپورت میاد


مشکل نمایش اعداد بصورت فارسی در 2008 وجود نداشت اما ظاهرا در نسخه 2010 وجود دارد. شما برایش راه حلی پیدا کرده اید؟

----------


## Qermezkon

فقط حروف فارسي مشكل نداره بلكه نحوه نمايش فونت ها هم مشكل داره در برخي از مواد حروف اول را چاپ نمي كنه و يا ناقص چاپ مي كنه اي ايراد رو هم كسايي ديگه از مايكروسافت گرفتن ايشون هم فرمودند اگر خيلي ارژنته با support.microsoft.com تماس بگيريد

----------


## saeidfar

اين لينك

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%A7%D9%84-2010
براي دانلود كريستال ريپورت 2010

----------


## salehhh

آقا چه جوری دستورش چیه ؟
 :متعجب:

----------


## hmdhamed

VS 2010 کریستال نداره باید 13.1 رو نصب کنید که ورژن مخصوص VS 2010 باشه.

----------


## hmdhamed

> دوست عزیز موقع نصب ویژوال کریستالشو نصب نکردی.
> به غیر اینم ویژوال 2010 میتونه فرم هارو هم چاپ کنه. و خیلی هم جالبه


چی جوریه؟!! آقا اگه هست کسی بلده توضیح بده لطفا.

----------


## fakhravari

ما هم اضافه شدیم به این داستان 
دوستان اگر ممکن راهنمای کلی کنند
با این کریستال در 2010 چطوری دسترسی پیدا کنیک. ایا مشکل از ورژن ویژوال؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## fakhravari

این پکیج دانلود کنید مشکل حل میشود
http://www.softgozar.com/WebPage/Dow...rt-Pack-13.0.1

----------


## alicomputer

باید کریستال رو رو سیستم نصب کنی

----------


## hadi__ab

> باید کریستال رو رو سیستم نصب کنی



سلام
لينک زير نسخه جديد کريستال رو گذاشته
ولي براي دانلود نياز به ف+ي+ل+تر شکن داري
downloads.businessobjects.com/akdlm/cr4vs2010/CRforVS_13_0_2.exe

اين هم لينک کامل
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...b-2504d49a4625

----------


## robat7

دوستان به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید تمامی مشکلات حل می شود
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wud4VtqpetU

----------


## freehorn3000

سلام 
من یک برنامه نوشتم و بعد از ان تست گرفتم و درست کار می کرد ولی تا از ان   فایل ستاپ ساختم موقع گرفتن گزارش این خطا را می دهد لطفا من را راهنمایی   کنید

Warning    2    CA0060 : The indirectly-referenced assembly   'BusinessObjects.Licensing.KeycodeDecoder, Version=13.0.2000.0,   Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=692fbea5521e1304' could not be found.   This assembly is not required for analysis, however, analysis results   could be incomplete. This assembly was referenced by: C:\Program Files   (x86)\SAP BusinessObjects\Crystal Reports for .NET Framework   4.0\Common\SAP BusinessObjects Enterprise XI   4.0\win32_x86\dotnet\CrystalDecisions.CrystalRepor  ts.Engine.dll.          soperi

----------

